# Bolómetro de RF desde DC hasta 10GHz



## Americo8888 (Dic 17, 2010)

Hola amigos del Foro
Les presento un proyecto muy interesante, un bolómetro de RF para medición de potencia de RF por cambios de temperatura, y es que cuando se trata de realizar mediciones de potencia de RF pensamos en costosos equipos de mediciones o componentes difíciles de encontrar como los amplificadores logarítmicos y si pensamos que tal vez la solución sea un diodo detector de RF, pues resulta que las mediciones que arrojan no son tan exactas, varían mucho con las frecuencia a medir y con el layaout del circuito, en mi experiencia yo he trabajado con el diodo 1SS99,y aunque se desempeña bien, resulta que he quemado varios durante las mediciones.
_Las ventajas del Bolómetro son:_
Casi no hay variación con la frecuencia, puede ser hecho en casa hasta 10GHz.
Es de alta precisión.
Se puede calibrar con DC y sólo requerimos de una fuente de mili voltios para calibrarlo
Siempre muestra el verdadero valor RMS de la señal de entrada
No se precisan de componentes especializados, exóticos ó raros y por consiguientes caros
_La desventajas son:_
Es de respuesta lenta
Es de bajo rango dinámico
*Fundamento*
El bolómetro fue inventado por el astrónomo americano Samuel P. Langley alrededor del año 1880. Con él estudió la radiación infrarroja del Sol. Etimológicamente proviene del griego “bolé” que significa “rayo de luz” Un bolómetro es un instrumento que mide la cantidad total de radiación electromagnética que viene de un objeto en todas las longitudes de onda. La medida se realiza por medio medir de la temperatura de un detector iluminado por la fuente a estudiar. Langley perfeccionó su instrumento y fue capaz de detectar a una vaca a 400 metros de distancia sólo por el calor que emana (radiación IR), en una época en la que no existían los amplificadores operacionales.
Un bolómetro consiste de un cuerpo absorbente de calor conectado a un sumidero de calor (un objeto mantenido a temperatura constante) a través de un material aislante. El resultado es que cualquier radiación absorbida por el detector aumenta su temperatura por encima del sumidero de calor que actúa de referencia. La radiación absorbida se mide por lo tanto a partir del contraste de temperatura entre el detector y la referencia.
En el caso que nos ocupa, el bolómetro de RF, sólo medirá la energía de RF que llevemos hacia la carga a través de una línea de transmisión, utilizando un sensor térmico.
*El  Sensor térmico*
En un sensor térmico la señal de entrada de RF es absorbida en una carga ficticia de pequeño tamaño. Un resistor SMD chip estándar de 50 Ohms  de resistencia (por ejemplo, de tamaño 0805) se puede utilizar hasta 5-10GHz con muy buenos resultados. Debido a la disipación de potencia de la señal de RF, la resistencia se calienta. El cambio de temperatura se puede utilizar para determinar la potencia de la señal de RF. Si se adhiere un NTC (un resistor que cambia su resistencia en función de su temperatura) en la carga ficticia y se incluye en un puente de medición, se obtiene una diferencia de voltaje que es equivalente a la potencia de entrada. Un segundo NTC del mismo tipo en el puente se puede utilizar para eliminar la influencia de la temperatura ambiente.
 Lo bueno de este principio es que es básicamente independiente de la frecuencia de la señal de entrada. Al NTC no le importa si es calentado por una señal de un micrófono inalámbrico de 700MHz ó por una señal DC, la tensión se puede medir con un multímetro estándar. Por lo tanto todos los aficionados puede calibrar su sensor térmico hecho en casa mediante la aplicación de diferentes voltajes de DC a la entrada y anotar la tensión de puente resultante. Siempre que vea el mismo voltaje de salida de DC como con un cierto nivel de entrada de DC, usted sabrá que la potencia de su señal medida es la misma, independiente de la frecuencia o de forma de onda de la señal.
Los amplificadores operacionales que siguen al puente de medición proporcionan suficiente sensibilidad como para medir potencias de 100uW. El instrumento cuenta con un selector para escoger 6 escalas, desde 1mW hasta 300mW
Para evitar las interferencias en la medición, el sensor está contenido en una caja metálica herméticamente cerrada, evitando que fuentes de calor extrañas pudieran calentar el sensor. En las pruebas realizadas el calor de los dedos de la mano que tocan el cable coaxial cerca al sensor es suficiente como para ser detectado.
El proyecto originalmente es  de ON7AMI - Jean Paul Mertens al cual agradezco , yo le he pedido el permiso para hacer uso y subir al foro el circuito esquemático original y  la escala del panel meter , en esta dirección ustedes pueden encontrar el proyecto original : http://www.on7ami.be/Home_Brew/Bolometer/bolometer_10ghz.asp
Debo aclarar que este proyecto no se debe utilizar para fines comerciales ni tampoco debe ser utilizado para generarse beneficios económicos.
Espero que sea de mucha utilidad para ustedes amigos del Foro
Saludos
Americo8888


----------



## COSMOS2K (Dic 17, 2010)

Hola Americo:

Bonito proyecto si señor.

Respecto a lo que comentas de la precision independientemente de la frecuencia me gustaria que lo explicases un poco mejor.

Aqui te dejo otro medidor de potencia termica que es un poco mas sofisticado, utiliza un modulo NARDA para la medida de la potencia.

Saludos

COSMOS


----------



## Americo8888 (Dic 17, 2010)

Claro que si Cosmos2k, el sistema de RF es simple,es sólo un cable coaxial de 50 Ohm que termina en un resistor  de 50 Ohm tipo chip o SMD,es decir hace las veces de una pequeña carga ficticia o artificial, que se calentará con la energía de RF,independientemente de la frecuencia de trabajo o forma de la señal de RF,la potencia disipada por la pequeña carga será: P=(V*V)/R, asi por ejemplo si conectamos al coaxial una fuente DC de 0,224 Voltios o 224 mV,la potencia disipada sera: P=(0,224*0,224)/50=0,001mW,ese 1 mW disipado elevará la temperatura del resistor chip unas centésimas de grado por encima de la temperatura ambiente, y el NTC adherido a resistor chip también se calentará y su resistencia será mas baja,tal vez sólo unos cuantos Ohmios por debajo,sin embargo la configuracion puente reflejará dicha variación de temperatura como un voltaje DC,el cual luego de amplificarse con los dos operacionales (el primero Op-amp hace de amp. diferencial) se mostrará en la escala del panel como el fondo de escala de 1 mW,en el caso de mi bolómetro el fondo de escala equivale a 10 Voltios DC,yo he utilizado el meter de un Sunwa dado de baja,me alegra que el proyecto sea de tu interés Cosmos2k,el instrumento es tan sensible que yo me he quedado sorprendido al ver como una tensión DC de 70mV en la carga puede deflexionar la aguja para indicar 100uW,saludos amigos del foro.
Americo8888


----------



## franco blf (Ene 14, 2011)

uuuuuh, me saco el sombrero
 muy buen aportea la verdad que es una bendicion encontar un medidor de potencia de rf facil de ajustar.
lastima que sea solo para bajas potencias


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 15, 2011)

Y lastima que tenga un tiempo de respuesta y rango dinamico bajo. Actualmente un detector logaritmico a 10Ghz de la Agilent (antigua HP ) está por los cielos, sin incluir gastos cambiarios y de envio.


----------



## Americo8888 (Ene 18, 2011)

Aquí les muestro algunas fotos de la fuente de Milivoltios que utilizo para calibrar el Bolómetro y agradezco a los colegas por sus gratos comentarios sobre este proyecto,estoy trabajando una versión digital del Bolómetro con PIC16F88,display LCD,función auto-cero y autorango,ya les comentaré.Saludos


----------



## COSMOS2K (Feb 13, 2011)

Hola Americo8888:

He estado sopesando (aun no he hecho pruebas) la construccion de un bolometro de RF. Admiro que hayas iniciado este hilo y despertar la curiosidad del tema que para algunos estaba aletargado (mi caso jeje) y que no esta mal revivir de vez en cuando.
Mirando por los repuestos que tengo en el taller encontre algunas resistencias (no se sin NTC o PTC) sub-miniatura puede que rondel 0,5mm cuadrados, creo que cuando las compre eran de 10K mas o menos para unos osciladores termostatados, pero no las he utilizado.
Pensando en ello me he dado cuenta que al ser tan pequeñas cambien de temperatura con mucha velocidad lo que seria bueno para que el bolometro mas rapido en las medidas, he de probarlo y te pongo en este hilo, a ver si entre todos montamos un aparato digno de ser leido y admirado por todos.
Me he bajado la informacion que has puesto, pero asi a simple vista no logre ver que operacional utilizas, seguire mirando.

Saludos


----------



## Americo8888 (Feb 16, 2011)

Hola Cosmos,te respondo,el operacional es el TL072,es doble Opamp y en mi bolometro es del tipo SMD,sólo se requiere uno,y le da suficiente sensibilidad como para medir un mínimo de 100uW de potencia RF,te adjunto foto y caracteristicas técnicas del Termistor que utilizo,en este caso de 10K ohm a 25 ° Centigrados,me parece interesante la idea de desarrollar en el foro un bolómetro con caracteristicas mejoradas,me sumo a la iniciativa,saludos


----------



## COSMOS2K (Feb 18, 2011)

Hola:

He estado estos dias analizando la dinamica del bolometro, tanto termica como electronicamente, encontrando algunos problemas que me han preocupado y que de momento no he podido solucionar por falta de tiempo.
Sobre todo he estudiado el contenedor mecanico donde iran alojados los elementos de medida, y la inercia termica, ademas de la resistencia de carga o medida.

1º) Todos sabemos que las resistencias de pelicula de carbon tipo SMD tienden a disminuir su resistencia con el calor, por lo que si el tiempo de medida se prolonga puede que al final no tengamos los 50 Ohm en dicha resistencia, no es punto muy importante, pero es el primer elemento en contra.

2º) En el puente de medida tipo wheatstone hay dos elementos variables, la resistencia de medida y la de compensacion de temperatura, esto representa un problema para periodos de medida prolongados, ya que la resistencia de carga se calentara, tambien calentaran los soportes o soldaduras de conexion , pasando el calor hasta la resistencia de compensacion de temperatura, quizas nos de por pensar que nada ocurre porque es de compensacion y si esta bien calculada no habra variaciones importantes en la medida. Pues realmente si que ocurre, aunque la curva de compensacion este solapada con la de medida al estar estos 2 elementos un poco caldeados por estar midiendo potencias cerca del limite del bolometro esto producira un estrechamiento importante en la banda de medida, estando especialmente acusada en los extremos del medidor, siendo en el extremo mas bajo donde mas se notara.
Me explico mejor: Estando las 2 resietencias a temperatura ambiente de 20º (aproximadamente) imaginemos que o,o1W producen 3,0º de calor por encima de la temperatura ambiente y que el medidor mostrara 0,01W.
Si por el contrario la temperatura en el bloque es de 35º y le inyectamos la misma potencia ya no generara los 3,0º por encima de la temperatura ambiente ya que el choque termico esta mas lejos que en el primer caso, espero me entendais lo que digo.
Esto parece poco importante quizas, pero cuando se pretenden medir potencias irrisorias nos daremos cuenta que con el aumento de la tempertura perderemos rango dinamico en las medidas, especialmente en esas tan bajas para las que ha sido diseñado.
Lo ideal en estos casos como todo bolometro de precision que se precie y que sea capaz de distinguir 1uW lo haga independientemente de la temperatura ambiente, con lo que tendremos que intentar que el bloque de medida este siempre a la misma temperatura, recordemos que aumentandola (lo mas facil) por encima de la ambiental perdemos rango y sensibilidad, si la disminuimos (lo mas dificil) ganaremos sensibilidad y rango dinamico.
De todo esto por logica deducimos que lo ideal seria refrigerar el bloque de medida mediante algun elemento como las celulas Peltier, de esta manera lograriamos lo deseado, convirtiendo nuestro instrumento en casi un patron de medida.
He hecho algunas elucubraciones al respecto, no queriendo poner en peligro el proyecto por excesiva complegidad, pero se agradecerian ideas aunque parezcan descabelladas siempre dan nuevas ideas para el estudio.

Os dejo un boceto de como estoy construyendolo yo, ya que dispongo de torno para el mecanizado he empezado a construir el contenedor con una aleacion de cobre especial para RF.





Saludos

COSMOS


----------



## COSMOS2K (Feb 19, 2011)

Hola:

como el boceto que he puesto quizas no sirva para los mas neofitos estos dias he hecho algunas fotos de la verdadera camara bolometrica, sin la electronica, ya que esta ultima aun no me he tenido tiempo de montarla, en principio sera como la que ha montado mi amigo Americo8888, ya que es sencilla, facil de construir y si se tiene cuidado con la tolerancia de las resistencias tendra una precision bastante aceptable.
Quizas para algunos pueda parecer por las imagenes demasiado ostentoso y dificil de llevar a cabo, nada mas lejos de la realidad, la diferencia es que hecho de la manera que veis y con esos materiales se pueden lograr mediciones de casi 45Ghz, quizas demasiado para la mayoria de los casos, pero yo disponia de estos recortes de material, ademas de tener un torno para mecanizado, con lo que ni me lo pense y tome la iniciativa.
El contenedor puede hacerse de chapa, aunque aconsejo que sea de cobre, se puede sacar de recortes de tubo de cobre de unos 25,0mm de interior, con una tapa soldada por un lado y otra atornillada por el otro, si no variais sustancialmente el diseño podreis medir frecuencias de varias decenas de Ghz.

Espero os guste el diseño, por supuesto no esta refinado ni con el acabado final que tendra una vez terminado.
Yo he montado un conector SMA ya que atenua poco las frecuencias altas y no se van a manejar grandes potencias, pero se puede montar cualquier otro, pero aconsejo que sea la version de 4 tornillos, por la facilidad y que ademas por su forma al atornillarlo al bloque o caja no se desadaptara su impedancia.

Espero os guste.















Saludos

COSMOS


----------



## J2C (Feb 19, 2011)

Cosmos2K

Ud. como siempre con los detalles de lujo!!!, esta bárbara y es fácil de construir para quienes no tienen muchas herramientas.

Como sigo atentamente pero calladito el thread he estado pensando en poner dos resistencias de 100 Ohms (formato 1206) en paralelo debido a no poder conseguir por estos lares resistencias de 50 Ohms, que opinión le merece eso.

También recuerdo haber visto en algun lado algo parecido a este, pero aun no he localizado la pagina web, la comentaria aqui para solo sacar ideas a efectos de mejorar.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 19, 2011)

Excelentismo trabajo! Podrias explicar un poco mas lo de la perdida de los conectores en torno al rango de frecuencias?? (por la capacitancia del aislante?) (tamaño fisico?)(Resistencia de contacto?)

Saludos

PD: Tambien estoy siguiendo el tema atentamente.


----------



## COSMOS2K (Feb 20, 2011)

Hola:
Para J2C:
Gracias por seguir el hilo, respecto a las resistencias SMD 1206 lo mejor es poner solo 1, y si es el formato 0805 mejor aun, el poner 2 en paralelo solo aumenta la masa de calentamiento con lo que se ralentizan las medidas por tardar bastante tiempo en enfriar.

Para Anthony123:
Los conectores suelen variar las caracteristicas por la forma en que hacen su conexion, tanto el tipo "N" como el "SMA" son los 2 candidatos comerciales con mejores caracteristicas, solo que el N aguanta mas potencia y mas ciclos de conexion desconexion.
De todos los conectores de los que he hecho pruebas el que menos interfiere como tal en la linea de cable es el "F", si ademas de barato y de facil montaje, es el conector perfecto, para los que no se den cuenta es el utilizado en los sintonizadores de TVSAT, solo que algunos tipo de hembra no son todo lo buenos que yo quisiera.

Saludos


----------



## J2C (Feb 20, 2011)

Anthony123

Aquí te dejo dos páginas web de proveedores de conectores, donde la primera pertenece a un *MUY conocido* fabricante de conectores de muchísimos años y la segunda de otro fabricante que tiene un catalogo en solo 13 archivos:

1°:  http://www.amphenolrf.com/products.asp?N=0&sid=4D60598051BD617F&

2°:  http://mpd.southwestmicrowave.com/

Hay muchos mas fabricantes, pero entre en las primeras indicaciones de la búsqueda en Google como "*SMA Connector*".
Lamentablemente las mejores informaciones suelen estar en el idioma nativo del fabricante y este suele ser generalmente el inglés; si el fabricante no tuviese ese idioma por defecto siempre es preferible la traducción directa desde el idioma del fabricante al inglés por que es más exacta que la realizada al idioma más cómodo para cada uno de nosotros.

Espero que te sirvan de utilidad. No son bajo ningún aspecto para negar los *EXCELENTES comentarios* de don Cosmos2K ya que coincido plenamente con su forma de encarar las cosas y/o trabajar y lo hago al solo efecto de mejorar la información que poseemos cada uno de nosotros, en otras palabras "*el profesionalismo*" sin haber estudiado en universidades.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## COSMOS2K (Feb 20, 2011)

Hola:

Gracias JuanKa por tus aportes y por supuesto por coincidir en mi manera de encarar las cosas, ademas de actuar como siempre he intentado hacerlo, desinteresadamente e intentando que la informacion fluya sin problemas, gracias de nuevo por ello.

Respecto a los conectores coaxiales hay mucho que hablar, ya que los hay muy buenos, con buena conexion y contactos de cobre/berilio que les da ese aspecto dorado que tanto gusta ver en los montajes y que ademas asegura una buena conexion y es inoxidable, ¿pero que ocurre cuando estos conectores son utilizados a menudo, conexion/desconexion de bastantes veces al dia? Pues eso es lo que habeis pensado, se gastan y se producen microparticulas que quedan pegadas al aislante y que aumentan las capacidades parasitas del conector, por lo que hay que sustituirlo, o de vez en cuando limpiarlo concienzudamente para que este en plenas facultades, yo suelo utilizar bastantes conexiones coaxiales, especialmente BNC, SMA y N que de vez en cuando compruebo todas las conexiones y la atenuacion de cada uno de ellos, ya que todos los latiguillos que tengo suelo ponerles un trozo de macarron termoretractil donde escribo la atenuacion de ese latigillo, con el fin de poder discriminar en las medidas que se hacen, pues cuando se calibra un equipo hay que hacerlo con el maximo rigor tecnico en todos los aspectos y teniendo en cuenta las caracteristicas de las conexiones.

Saludos

COSMOS


----------



## Americo8888 (Feb 20, 2011)

Hola,excelente trabajo de mecanizado amigo Cosmos,esta de lujo las piezas y partes,te felicito por ello,ahora cuando estuve haciendo mis primeras pruebas,noté que el sensor era más estable cuando el Termistor de referencia estaba conectado termicamente al disipador o sumidero de calor de relativa gran masa(el disipador celeste de un CPU en mi caso)y cuando a su vez ambos termistores (el de referencia y el acoplado a la carga SMD) estaban aislados del exterior en la cajita de hojalata cerrada hermeticamente,pero a la vez noté que el bolometro es mas sensible si la carga está aislada termicamente de masa metálica,por ello opté por usa un coaxial de pequeño diametro,conexiones lo mas cortas posibles y a su vez aterrizar y fijar mecanicamente el extremo del coaxial con una lámina delgada de hojalata al sumidero,para aumentar la resistencia térmica,y facilitar que la energía RF sólo caliente a la carga,no se desperdicie hacia partes metálicas grandes y llegue todo lo posible al termistor sensor,para incrementar la sensibilidad.
Saludos amigos


----------



## COSMOS2K (Feb 22, 2011)

Hola:
He leido varias veces tu mensaje, para entender bien lo que explicas, despues me he dado cuenta que tienes razon en lo que comentas, logicamente y explicado de manera llana, tanto la resistencia de carga como el termistor que mide su temperatura no tienen que tocar grandes masas de metal, ya que de esta manera se decrementa la sensibilidad y la linealidad en las medidas como bien dices sufren un freno termico, lo logico es que el termistor de referencia este midiendo la temperatura muy muy cerca de la resistencia de carga, de esta manera el "0" se mantendra siempre en su sitio, ya que la resistencia de carga calentara todas las partes que esten en contacto termico y electrico con ella, y asi discernir esa temperatura digamos "ambiente" que tendera a subir ligeramente al medir con el instrumento y que mantendra algo caldeada la resitencia de carga aun despues dequitar la señal a medir. 
Si todo esto esta bien calculado la aguja del instrumento se mantendra siempre muy proxima al "0" y no variara con la temperatura ambiente, se que es dificil y no hay nada que podamos demostrar empiricamente ya que son todo variables y ninguna constante, todo se basa en probaturas y mejoras que llevan un monton de tiempo, espero empezar pronto la construccion.
Tambien estaria bien para los mas puristas adaptar el bolometro al medidor digital de OZ2CPU, ¿Que te parece la idea?

Saludos

COSMOS


----------



## Americo8888 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hola Cosmos:
Tu propuesta es muy interesante,yo creo que no seria dificil seria cuestión de intentar,pues la salida del Amp. Logaritmico es lineal,me atreveria a decir que el bolometro tambien es lineal en todas las escalas y el programa de OZ2CPU responderá bien,como lo dije antes estoy trabajando un código para el PIC 16F876A ó el 16F88 para "digitalizar" el bolómetro,por lo pronto la potencia se muestra en mW y en una barra,es autorrango y tres lineas del pic conmutan un mux para seleccionar la ganancia del Opamp,el Autozero seria un contador y conversor DAC para el primer Opamp como diferencial,para llevar a O su salida con máxima sensibilidad(full escala de 1mW),como siempre esperamos los aportes de los amigos del foro,dejo una foto de mi avance.
Saludos
Americo8888


----------



## COSMOS2K (Mar 19, 2011)

Hola:

He estado unos dias ingresado en el hospital y ello me ha dado pie a ordenar un poco mis ideas respecto al bolometro del que estamos comentando en este hilo, he decidido llamarlo siempre entre "" "activo" pues no me salia otro nombre mas adecuado, y cuando veais el esquema vereis el porque.
Siempre en el foro se han visto medidores de RF basados en distintos dispositivos como es el AD8307, el clasico de diodos tipo BAT y por ultimo el de tipo bolometrico, creo que esta de mas explicar lo que es un bolometro, sea de RF o de ondas muchisimo mas cortas como lo es la luz o cualquier otro tipo de vibración del eter, creo que Americo8888 ya lo explico en su momento y tambien la Wikipedia puede sacar de dudas a los mas neofitos.
He visto como en algunos paises hay mucha gente que no encuentra el AD8307 y es lamentable no poder encontrarlo y poder montar circuitos de este tipo que nos sacaran de muchos atolladeros, sobre todo si los tenemos bien calibrados y la estabilidad de dicha calibracion es duradera.
El circuito o sonda que voy a presentar se me ocurrio pensando en unas viejas sondas medidoras de RF, solo que yo he empleado componentes mas comunes y faciles de encontrar.
Americo8888 quisiera que mirases detenidamente este bolometro, y mires la viabilidad de conectarlo a tu medidor, ya que por las pruebas que hice a "mayores" funciona y ademas muy bien, siendo muy rapido en la respuesta, tanto de subida como de relajacion, dando un nuevo concepto a lo que podemos ver por la RED.
Este es el esquema mas o menos de lo que sera el bolometro.



Explicacion del circuito:
Como vemos en el esquema hay un pequeño bloque de cobre, Laton o metal/aleacion similar donde a traves de un condensador C1 de 1500pF bloquea la componente continua para protejer los termistores ante la supuesta alimentacion a traves de coaxiales que a veces medimos. A continuacion se encuentran dos termistores (NTC) de 100 oHm, uno de ellos conectado directamente a masa, bloque o contenedor donde se halle el circuito, el otro esta conectado directamente ala entrada de medida, vemos enesta rama de salida varios componentes como son C2, R1, C3 y C5 por los cuales no puede pasar la componente continua generada por el puente de medida, pero son conductores para la RF, por lo que cuando inyectemos una señal en la entrada los dos termistores se comportan para la RF como si estuviesen en paralelo haciendo una carga de 50 Ohm, pero para el puente de  wheatstone son 100 oHm, igualmente que los termistores de compensacion. Espero que lo hayais entendido, si no es asi lo explicare las veces que sea necesario.
Este circuito tiene la particularidad que tanto la carga ficticia, como los termistores de medida son los mismos componentes logrando que el calor producido por la RF sea ademas de intriseco en la medida muchisimo mas fiable y lineal ya que no hay que hacer engorros para poner los termistores pegados a la carga ficticia interfiriendo en ciertas frecuencias por proximidad, lo he probado y como he comentado estoy muy satisfecho de los resultados.

El porque de algunas cosas:
Se que os habeis fijado porque he puesto 2 termistores en serie en el circuito de compensacion, esta es una de las cosas que a veces se pasan por alto y que me gusta explicar para que nadie monte el circuito sin saber ell porque de las cosas y pueda verlas tal como el que las ha diseñado.
Como veis para la RF hay 2 termistores en paralelo formando una carga de 50 oHm como habia comentado, pero para el circuito de medida son 200 oHm como lo son las de compensacion, es obvio que en este caso los termistores de medida han de ser 2, pero porque no tambien los de compensacion??  Es sencillo, estos ultimos de compensacion tambien forman una resistencia de 200 oHm pero he colocado 2 de 100 para poder disponer cada uno en un lugar distinto del bloque bolometrico y asi ser mas fiel en cuanto a la compensacion de temperatura, dando asi un poquito mas de fidelidad y linealidad respecto a las medidas y a la temperatura ambiente. Pero el que quiera montar un termistor de 200 oHm para la compensacion puede hacerlo en detrimento de la fidelidad con respecto a la temperatura.

Algunos consejos:
Estaria bien tener siempre a mano un atenuador de RF de 50 oHm que ademas aguante algunas decenas de vatios con el fin de no destruir nuestro bolometro, ademas de asi poder medir potencias mucho mas altas.
Tambien decir que ademas de un atenuador de potencia estaria bien un atenuador para poder llevar el rango de medidas dentro de la sensibilidad de nuestro bolometro y poder darle un gran margen pudiendo medir desde decenas de vatios hasta incluso uW o nW (micro Watios y nano Watios) siendo de gran ayuda en un amplio margen de medidas como de frecuencia.

En proximas intervenciones intentare poner un tutorial para hacernos la escala de nuestro medidor analogico en distintas escalas que ademas nos servira como conversor entre ellas.

Espero haya sido de ayuda.

Saludos

COSMOS


----------



## Americo8888 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hola Cosmos,saludos cordiales,he leido con atención y analizado el esquema circuital que propones,y efectivamente la carga para la RF es de 50 Ohmios,de igual manera los termistores de compensación de la temperatura podrian funcionar en el ramal del puente de medición,sin embargo,no quiero ser aguafiestas pero noto dos cosillas:

1)Al ser los termistores de baja resistencia(100 ohmios)las variaciones de resistencia es poca,me explico mejor :de 100 Ohmios a temperatura ambiente,bajará su resistencia a 20 Ohmios a100°C ,una variación de 5, en cambio un NTC de 10 K a temperatura ambiente puede llegar hasta 1K Ohmios a 100 °C,lo que representa una variación de 10,mientras mayor sea la variación de R mayor será la caida de tensión en el puente de medición

2)Al cambiar la resistencia de los termistores pues están siendo calentados con la RF,la fuente de RF "verá" una carga ya no de 50 Ohmios sino de un valor más bajo,que creará desadaptación y reflejada,a esto habria que sumar que al ser parte del puente de medición y ser de bajo valor resistivo,atravesará una mayor corriente(que los NTC de 10K)por lo que también se calentarán sólo por estar conectadas en el puente de medición,amén que a menos que sean muy pequeñitas y casi sin terminales no presentarán inductancias parásitas para las frecuencias en Ghz
Invito a los amigos del foro a que participen activamente,en el perfeccionamiento de nuestro bolómetro
Saludos
Americo8888


----------



## COSMOS2K (Mar 23, 2011)

Hola Americo8888:

He leido detenidamente lo que comentas, hay algunos factores que en principio no he posteado, de hay que quizas (es mi culpa) no hayas podido comprender al 100% el circuito, pues no esta todo explicado por mi parte.



Americo8888 dijo:


> 1)Al ser los termistores de baja resistencia(100 ohmios)las variaciones de resistencia es poca,me explico mejor :de 100 Ohmios a temperatura ambiente,bajará su resistencia a 20 Ohmios a100°C ,una variación de 5, en cambio un NTC de 10 K a temperatura ambiente puede llegar hasta 1K Ohmios a 100 °C,lo que representa una variación de 10,mientras mayor sea la variación de R mayor será la caida de tensión en el puente de medición.
> 
> 2)Al cambiar la resistencia de los termistores pues están siendo calentados con la RF,la fuente de RF "verá" una carga ya no de 50 Ohmios sino de un valor más bajo,que creará desadaptación y reflejada,a esto habria que sumar que al ser parte del puente de medición y ser de bajo valor resistivo,atravesará una mayor corriente(que los NTC de 10K)por lo que también se calentarán sólo por estar conectadas en el puente de medición,amén que a menos que sean muy pequeñitas y casi sin terminales no presentarán inductancias parásitas para las frecuencias en Ghz
> Invito a los amigos del foro a que participen activamente,en el perfeccionamiento de nuestro bolómetro
> ...



La idea de montarlo con termistores de baja resistencia es por varias razones.

1ª) Cuanto mas bajo es el valor de la resistencia menor es el ruido introducido en el puente de medida.

2ª) Los termistores desgraciadamente tienen una linealidad pesima, por lo que para conseguir por ejemplo variar 5 OHM cada termistor (hay 2 de 100 OHM) seria un total de 10 OHM, esto en mimedidor de RF HP432A representa casi el fondo de escala de 10mW. Por lo que hay siempre que intentar apartarse del ruido y de falta de linealidad en las medidas.

3ª) El ruido en un termistor de 10Kohm es 100 veces mayor que en uno de 100 OHM, si bien el de 10000Ohm tiene un mayor rango dinamico, pero una muy desmarcada linealidad en la medida, pudiendose aprobechar solo una cierta digamos "banda" de medida a la que tendremos que adaptar nuestro amplificador.

4ª) 10 mW de potencia aumentan unos 15 a 20º la temperatura de los termistores, quedando la carga ficticia entre 45 y 50 OHM. Si tienes una carga ficticia y miras la resistencia cuando esta caliente veras que ha variado unos Ohmios hacia abajo, pues las tesistencias de pelicula de carbon y carbon aglomerado tienden a bajar la resistencia con el aumento de la temperatura.

5ª) Si utilizas una carga de 50 OHM a la que le has apoyado un termistor encima a ciertas frecuencias no se comportara correctamente sufriendo una desadaptacion importante, por causas capacitivas, mas dificil de solucionar que las resistivas, ademas de aumentar la masa a calentar, resistencia+termistor es mas del doble que la empleada en mi esquema con lo que las medidas seran muy lentas.

6ª) Si te fijas en mi esquema hay una resistencia de 3,3Ohm en serie con un condensador, esto se llama resistencia remanente en RF, el bolometro se basan sus medidas en el calor, si hay medida es que hay calor, si hay calor hay medida, esta resistencia y con los termistores a temperatura ambiente nos dara unos 203,3OHM mas o menos, al inyectar una señal en la entrada la resistencia de los termistores variara, pongamos como ejemplo que baje unos 3 hm cada uno de ellos, teniendo al final 194OHM en el puente de medida (recordemos que es en DC) que dividido entre 2 nos da 97 Ohm que dividido entre 2 nos da 48,5 Ohm para la RF + 3,3 Ohm de la resistencia remanente de RF nos da una carga de 51,8 Ohm mas o menos, con lo cual no hay una desadaptacion tan acusada como parece.

7ª) Si queremos que nuestro puente de wheatstone sea lo ma lineal posible hay que evitar altas resistencias, ya que como sabemos este puente esta alimentado por los extremos opuestos por una alimentacion muy filtrada y sin rizado, ya que ello aumentaria la incertidumbre de medida, ademas de pasar una leve corriente tamto por los termistores como por las resietencias de precision que forman el puente, con lo que cada una tendra un porcentaje mayor tanto en cuanto se aumenmte la resistencia de las mismas, y sabemos que es dificil emparejar estas resistencias de valores digamos altos, incluso estas disiparan mas energia al paso de la corriente que los propios termistores o vice versa, todos sabemos que un puente de wheatstone se caracteriza por ser totalmente simetrico, tanto en tension, resistencia y corriente, tanto con tension como sin ella, de no ser asi la precision y linealidad del puente se va al traste, por lo que es mas facil trabajar con bajas resistencias por todas las razones que he comentado.

Yo creo que tenemos que mejorar el sistema de amplificacion, que trabaje con resistencias mas bajas aunque haya que poner alguno mas en serie hasta llegar al instrumento de medida.

Creo que ahora me explicado mejor, aunque quizas para algunos haya liado aun mas la madeja, pido perdon por ello.

Saludos

COSMOS


----------



## Americo8888 (Mar 26, 2011)

Hola amigo Cosmos he leido atentamente tu explicación,y efectivamente lo que aseguras en cada punto que mencionas es cierto,el resultado de todo ello es una baja tensión de medición en el Puente,fácilmente superable con la adición de una o más etapas de amplificación con Opamp,he tenido ocasión de leer el manual de un bolómetro HP 432A y se ven que los sensores son termistores de bajo valor algo de 200 Ohm,uno de los termistores sensor es calentado directamente por la RF a medir,voy a ver donde consigo termistores de 200 Ohmios y tipo SMD o algo parecido, pues creo que si tiene terminales malograría el performance de la carga RF,comentame como van tus primeros resultados.
Saludos
Americo8888


----------



## COSMOS2K (Mar 29, 2011)

Hola Americo:

Como te he comentado yo dispongo de un HP 432A para el que tengo una sonda de medida, tambien me van a enviar otro HP 432A como regalo, asi que pensando un poco en este medidor lo primero que hice fue intentar meterme en la mente del que lo ha diseñado, o por lo menos pensar en este caso con que criterios hizo todo su diseño hasta el mas minimo detalle, despues de leer casi todo el manual tecnico del 432 y de la sonda en cuestion me decidi a plasmar mis ideas que podemos decir son paralelas a la sonda del 432, pero no iguales aunque esta sonda pueda servir para ellos, pues en realidad cuando fue diseñado el 432 los operacionales aun estaban digamos en "pañales" con lo que los amplificadores diferenciales que lleva para medir el puente son transistores dobles de Intersil, si bien son de muy bajo ruido y bastante ganancia se pueden sustituir por operacionales mas modernos de la gama profesional como el LH0042 etc con caracteristicas de ruido similares.
En realidad a dia de hoy el 432 es un aparato con bastante aceptacion a pesar de sus años, por su gran versatilidad, aunque con las sondas de medida se fajan un monton teniendo unos precios desorbitados, no estaria de mas poder dar la posibilidad a todos los que tienen este modelo de medidor de poder fabricarse su propia sonda, seguro nos lo agradecerian.
De momento sigo con mis pesquisas y probaturas, voy a pedir unos 50 termistores NTC en formato SMD 0803 para comenzar todo el proceso de pruebas y demas.

Saludos

COSMOS


----------



## Americo8888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hola Cosmos estaremos atentos a tus avances,de momento te comento que he podido ampliar la escala del Bolómetro 10 dB más hacia arriba,con sólo intercalar en la linea coaxial un atenuador tipo "Pi"de -10 dB construido en torno a resistores SMD 805 para evitar inductancias parásitas,ahora bien en honor a la verdad los valores resistivos obtenidos con resistores en paralelo son casi aproximados a los valores que determina el sofware,soy consciente que hay un error que aún no puedo determinar,en la foto que anexo estoy leyendo 650mW @ 915MHz de un pequeño amplificador en torno al BFG135 de Philips,es un pequeño transmisor de 900MHz armado con prescalers recuperados tal como lo posteé en el foro.

Este es el link_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/473474/ _Saludos
Americo8888


----------



## electronauta (Abr 19, 2012)

Hola a todos. Llego a este foro a través de Google buscando info acerca de bolómetros de RF y particularmente a este hilo que veo lleva tiempo inactivo.
Es mi intención construir uno con indicación analógica (ya tengo construído el digital de OZ2CPU y recientemente le añadí segunda entrada para medida de ROE) para llegar a frecuencias superiores.
No dispongo de NTC´s miniatura, por lo que utilizaré las más pequeñas -de formato normal- que pueda conseguir. Dispongo de una de 47K bastante "amañosas".
Tampoco dispongo de torno, con lo cual intentaré construir la parte captadora "con lo que apañe".
Sí que me gustaría saber antes de empezar si luego el ajuste del cero se vuelve insufrible (por tener que repetirlo constantemente) o si el instumento es estable y tiene repetibilidad en las medidas.
Un saludo a quien pueda leer ésto y gracias anticipadas a quien me pueda contestar.
Javier. EA1AWY


----------



## COSMOS2K (Abr 19, 2012)

Hola Electronauta:

Veo que vivimos en la misma ciudad.

Respecto al bolometro con termistores he de comentarte que los primeros comerciales los ha fabricado HP, si bien al principio no funcionaban muy bien a causa de la gran cantidad de masa de dichos termistores, ya que la medida real se hacia despues de conectar la señal a medir y dejando pasar bastantes segundos, teniendo un tiempo de respuesta bastante alto.
Los medidores actuales disponen de termistores tan pequeños que son como la cabeza de un alfiler, teniendo muy poca masa por lo que las medidas son bastante mas rapidas que entonces, el sistema empleado en estos casos es el de bloqueo de la RF por medio de resistencias NTC teniendo algunas explicaciones un poco rebuscadas ya que la manera de funcionar es bastante peculiar.
Respecto al ajuste del "0" es bastante dificil predecirlo ya que por ejemplo en la serie HP 43X de medidores bolometricos el "0" se hace 1 vez para cada cambio de temperatura ambiente, por logica los termistores tanto los de medida como los de compensacion de temperatura varian como es de esperar segun la temperatura ambiente, ademas de notener la linealidad exactamente paralela por lo que ocurre en casos excepcionales y es que a ciertas temperaturas mide muy bien, sin embargo a otras temperaturas tiene un error incorregible, aunque sea minimo.
El mili-vatimetro de OZ2CPU esta muy bien en cuanto a la parte del PIC, pero respecto a la parte de RF tiene algunas lagunas que por falta de tiempo no he podido mejorar, aunque se de que peca y en un futuro proximo intentare hacer algun prototipo mejorando estas carencias.
De todas maneras no se tus pretensiones en cuanto a frecuencias a medir y potencias, pues de alguna manera a veces los bolometros basados en NTC no son los mas adecuados a causa de que los componentes empleados no se encuentran en el mercado, pero todo se andara.

Saludos, COSMOS.


----------



## electronauta (Abr 19, 2012)

Hola Cosmos. Gracias por tu rauda respuesta. Seguro que en una ciudad "tan pequeña" (y eso que no soy de Oviedo) ya nos conocemos.
El watímetro de OZ2CPU lo monté ya hace unos años. Tuve que pedir el AD a Farnell aprovechando un pedido del trabajo. Me costó una pastita (recientemente pedí dos más a través de EQ) pero peor es lo de los colegas de sudamérica que no lo consiguen ni a tiros. Una pena.
Lo calibré en la universidad -gracias a la cortesía de un amigo- con un generador Rhode hasta 1.1GHz. Encontré que la calibración interna tiene margen para compensar hasta 700MHz (y eso que monté el AD en versión DIL). En la segunda entrada que añadí recientemente, la calibración "sólo" me cubrió el margen hasta 600MHz. De todas maneras, a partir de la frecuencia máxima, la medida cae bastante linealmente con la frecuencia y con una tablita puedes saber por donde andas a frecuencias superiores. También monté y calibre el atenuador de paso de 40dB y va muy bien (increible la sencillez y efectividad del condensador "de rabillo").
Naturalmente que -como dices- mide la suma de las potencias de todas las señales que aplicas a la entrada, pero normalmente (si el circuito no esta autooscilando o si el ampli no está saturado) el nivel de los armónicos es bastantes dB inferior a la fundamental y las medidas se pueden considerar adecuadas. De acuerdo que un analizador de espectro te dice "la verdad absoluta", pero pocos aficionados pueden permitírselo. Yo tengo el kit de Nueva Electrónica -bastante "tuneado"- para acoplárselo a un osciloscopio pero sólo me llega hasta 310MHz.
En cuanto al bolómetro, pretendo medir en las frecuencias de aficionado hasta 10GHz y potencias pequeñitas. El transverter de Khune que quiero comprar en kit creo que entrega 200mW.
Leí con atención tu explicación acerca de usar las mismas resistencias NTC como carga y como sensor. Entiendo como funciona a la vez en paralelo en RfFy en serie en DC, pero lo de la resistencia de 3.3R que actua compensando la variación de las NTC no me queda claro. Además, con potencias muy pequeñas, la desviación de 50 no es mucha, pero si medimos por ejemplo 100mW, supongo que nos alejaremos bastante de los 50R.
Respecto al tiempo de medida, creo que si se toma unos cuantos segundos no sería un problema. Lo importante es que al retirar la señal, vuelva a cero al cabo de esos segundos. La variación de temperatura ambiente no creo que debiera ser muy problemática. En primer lugar porque para eso está la resistencia de compensación y en segundo porque en un domicilio la variación a corto plazo no es muy elevada.
Ya me dirás si conseguiste y en dónde las NTC SMD y de qué valor. También me intrigaron esas que parecen ir sobre un circuito impreso flexible.
Bueno Cosmos y los demás, un saludo y ánimo.
Javier


----------



## COSMOS2K (Abr 19, 2012)

Hola Javier:

Te respondo a medida que me vaya acordando de tu intervencion.

Los condensadores son todos para bloquear la RF, pero especialemnte la resistencia que citas de 3,3 Ohm junto con un condensador en serie tiene un efecto que el resto de condensadores no puede hacer.
Para bloquear la RF con los condensadores es suficiente, pero su trabajo puede quedar limitado a ciertas potencias, realmente esa resistencia y ese condensador hacen una labor muy importante, y es eliminar la RF disipandola en la resistencia, ya que el condensador evita que pase la componente continua, especialmente esto funciona a frecuencias altas cuando los mismos conductores o cables o bien el PCB resuenan a ciertas frecuencias, eliminandolas en forma de calor por medio de la resistencia (poco calor) ya que el circuito de medida en este caso puede ser un simple Ohmetro.

El rango de trabajo de la mayoria de mili-vatimetros de RF es de pocos milivatios, un ejemplo es el Boonton que tengo, va desde 10 nW (-50 dBm) hasta los 10 mW (+10 dBm) si bien escierto que este instrumento no se basa en el tipo bolometrico, la sonde es de diodos, la circuiteria es mucho mas complicada que en los clasicos HP432A que se basa en las sondas bolometricas, son un simple Ohmetro trucado que te muestra en un medidor de aguja los valores en mW, en cambio el Boonton es choperizado, las medidas se hacen con la resultante de la rectificacion de los diodos (lleva 2 diodos schottky) uno rectifica la semionda positiva y otro la negativa, con esto ya se dispone de cierto nivel a la hora de medir y procesar la señal, ya que si solo utilizamos 1 diodo solo tenemos la tension de pico, y a ciertos niveles de potencia nuestro circuito es posible que ni la detecte, pero siendo el doble su valor las cosas cambial, de hecho el HP432 mide desde solo -20dBm hasta +10dBm basandose en la tecnologia bolometrica, podemos deducir que a ciertas potencias los termistores ni se inmutan aun habiendo una señal presente de muy bajo nivel, aun asi no suelen tener un freno en cuanto a las frecuencias maximas y minimas con las que trabajan.

Respecto a los atenuadores suelo ser bastante cauto, yo suelo utilizar un atenuador de 40dB autoconstruido, es un clasico atenuador apantallado en el que la primera resistencia que se encuentra es una de 50 oHm y unos 30W, en serie una de 2450 oHm y finalmente otra de 50 oHm de baja potencia, con esto es suficiente para medir la mayoria de transmisores, si ademas le añades que al mismo tiempo es una carga ficticia no radiante te daras cuenta que matas 2 pajaros de un tiro, siendo las veces de atenuador, otras carga ficticia y en la mayoria de los casos las dos opciones a la vez.

Respecto a lo de medir armonicos te lo intentare condensar un poco.
Tengo varios aparatos capaces de medir potencia de RF, entre ellos un analizador de espectros un poco especial, tiene autocalibracion ademas de un monton de opciones mas de medida entre ellas un receptor Sweep hasta 1 Ghz, pero la mas interesante es el medidor de potencia, lo hace a la frecuencia que tu le digas, despreciando el resto con lo que si le añadimos que no tiene calibracion para las medidas ya que se autocalibra el solito deducimos que es un buen patron hasta 1Ghz con 0,5dB de precision/error.
Algun dia no muy lejano te lo presentare ya que es portatil, la pega es que solo llega a 1 Ghz.
A partir de 1Ghz tengo un frecuencimetro EIP (Phase Matrix) hasta los 20Ghz que mide potencia desde los -30 dB hasta +20dB por lo que estoy servido.
En cuanto a medidas de frecuencia o tension si algo necesitas comentamelo.

Saludos, COSMOS.


----------



## electronauta (Abr 21, 2012)

Hola de nuevo Cosmos.
Mi enhorabuena por disponer de ese estupendo material de medida y gracias por tu ofrecimiento.
Paso a comentarte algunas cosas de tu respuesta.
No entiendo el efecto de la resistencia de 3R3, pues -en mi opinión- está puenteada en RF por sendos condensadores de 1n2 y 1n5 (ahora estoy hablando de memoria porque no tengo abierto el esquema que enviaste). Si susodichos condensadores cumplen su función por estar correctamente conectados (supongo que serán SMD y que estarán situados adecuadamente, con lo cual no tendrían prácticamente resistencia e inductancia serie) no debería de importar si hablamos de una potencia u otra o de una frecuencia u otra. Para eso estamos intentando hacer un medidor con amplia respuesta. Además, estoy seguro de que tus montajes cumplirán lo anterior bastante mejor que los míos, pues cuidas la realización mecánica envidiablemente gracias a tus herramientas (torno) y a tu "curiosidad", como calidad de curioso, perfeccionista. "Chapeau" y enhorabuena de nuevo.
El otro watímetro del que me hablas que no funciona como bolómetro sino con dos diodos rectificadores, supongo que funcionará con diodos "SCHOTTKY ZERO BIAS" con una elevada "sensibilidad tangencial" (capacidad de rectificar tensiones de nivel muy bajo) como de los que se habla en el catálogo de R.F. elettronica di Rota Franco. Debido a la alinealidad de la tensión de salida hace falta un uC para "procesarla" y entregar una indicación en dBm (como en el watímetro de OZ2CPU, pero con la particularidad de tener que medir tensiones DC muy bajas -  0.6mV @ -40dBm  - si queremos medir niveles tan bajos).
De todas maneras, medir niveles de 1mW fondo escala y con una escala lineal ya se me hace bastante interesante y si un instrumento sencillo me lo puede proporcionar, lo intentaría.
Otra duda al respecto sería la posibilidad de funcionar con una sola pila de 9V, pues sería interesante por economizar espacio y $. Tengo que consultar manuales, pero creo que podría hacerse con algún pequeño cambio de valores (resistencias, sensibilidad del instrumento tal vez) y quizá empleando algún operacional menos "hambriento"de voltios (Vout rail to rail).
Un saludo y ya comentarás en qué estado se encuentra tu circuito de bolómetro.
Javier


----------



## COSMOS2K (Abr 21, 2012)

Hola javier:

Te pongo de nuevo el circuito.


Como sabemos estamos trabajando con resistencias NTC, por lo que al calentarse varian su resistencia sustancialmente, la rasistencia de 3,3 Ohm en serie con el condensador de 820pF hacen que los excesos de RF en esa linea sean absorvidos por estos 2 componentes.
Hay que recordar que si inyectamos 20mW en la entrada en esta rama si no estuviese acoplada en RF por los componentes C2, C3, R1 y C5 hacia masa habria unos 10mW de la señal original por lo que interferiria en las medidas del puente u operacional, o lo que se utilice para presentar la medida, en cuanto a la resitencia R1 la mejor opcion es utilizar carbon aglomerado en la medida de lo posible, su valor no es critico, puede llegar hasta los 10 Ohm mas o menos, pero si no se dispone de una de carbon aglomerado de 3,3 o valores hasta los 10 Ohm se pueden colocar 3 SMD de 10 Ohm en paralelo, con el fin de que disipen en forma de calor los excesos de RF en esa linea.

Referente a la sonda con diodos comentarte que la construi para un Microwatimetro de RF marca Boonton 42BD que salve de la quema ya que estuvo en la chatarra y gran amigo tuvo el gusto de regalarme, el que reparé y calibré, pues tenia el frontal con un gran golpe, le faltaba el ajuste central del potenciometro coaxial el que repuse. Funciona correctamente, con precisiones de 1uW a 1mW, esta calibrado y a la espera de una tecla del selector que aun no he encontrado, te pongo una foto para que te hagas una idea.






La sonda de metal que mostre en el hilo la he empleado para fabricar la sonda de este microwatimetro, he dejado un poco de lado la construccion de la bolometrica ya que en su dia comence con ella a causa de fabricar una, ya que tengo 2 miliwatimetros de RF HP432 a los que les falta la sonda bolometrica, y la que ves en el esquema es una posible candidata a funcionar con estos miliwatimetros, te pongo una imagen del medidor de potencia HP432.





Como tengo 2 de estos medidores uno made in USA y el otro made in UK, posiblemente sacrifique este ultimo y sustituir sus tripas por unas basadas en el AD8307, aprobechando el medidor y su caja asi como los conmutadores y demas accesorios del frontal.

En si estoy a la espectativa de encontrar diosdos BAT62-03W y comenzar a elucubrar sobre otra posible sonda/medidor portatil que quizas te venga bien.

Por cierto te envie un Privado que aun no se si te ha llegado, espero me lo comentes en tu siguiente mensaje.

Saludos, COSMOS.


----------



## gabriel77sur (Abr 23, 2012)

Hola muchachos interesante el tema por ahora no puedo aportar mucho ya que mis conocimientos son basicos, pero sepan que he leído todo el post y seguiré leyendo sobre el progreso que que obtienen, COSMOS he recibido algunos diodos BAT62-03W, si los necesitas te puedo enviar algunos, cuando este en casa te envió una dirección de ebay donde compre algunos diodos BB857, BB833 asi como otras cosas

Saludos, Gabriel


----------



## COSMOS2K (Abr 25, 2012)

Hola Gabriel:

Espero que el tema llegue a buen puerto, pues esto de RF a veces es un poco tabu y se basa mas en las probaturas que en los simuladores de circuitos. Aunque a dia de hoy hay simuladores muy buenos.
Respecto a los BST62-03W no es necesario que los envies, aqui en España los hay, solo que devido a mi economia siempre miro muy mucho los precios y las maneras mas faciles de conseguirlos, pero un millon de gracias por tu ofrecimiento que tendre en cuenta.

Seguire investigando lo de los bolometros y sondas con diodo a ver cual se comporta mejor.
Las sondas de diodo (doble diodo) utilizadas por la marca BOONTON llegan a muchos Ghz quizas 18 mas o menos, los BOONTON son los milivatimetros mas cotizados por su precision, asi que el diodo creo que se impone, de hecho tiene mas rango dinamico que las resistencias NTC utilizadas en los bolometros de RF. De hecho el BOONTON 42-BD que tengo arroja una precision de 1 uW en la escala de 0dB que creo que esta estupendamente bien para lo que es, si ademas tenemos en cuenta que es un aparato de los años 80/90. Como ya comente la sonda se la he construido yo, los diodos no tengo ni idea de que tipo son, pues no tienen serigrafia y han sido recuperados de alguna etapa de RF, solo he ido probando su eficiencia a frecuencias de 1 Ghz y he elegido 2 de ellos en que las caracteristicas eran paralelas o similares.
No he probado la sonda a mas de 1 Ghz ya que mi generador llega como maximo a esa frecuencia, pero el frecuencimetro EIP que hay en las fotos de mi albun de este foro mide desde 1Ghz hasta los 20Ghz desde -32 dBm hasta +22 dBm por lo que esa banda tambien la tengo cubierta.

Agradecido de tu ofrecimiento.

Un abrazo, COSMOS.


----------



## NarXEh (Jul 2, 2012)

Buenas!

La verdad que me encanto el tema. La dura realidad es que aveces el instrumental esta demasiado lejos de nuestro alcance por lo tanto me parecen "interesantes" estas iniciativas ya que de paso se aprende mucho.

Iba a proponer lo de utilizar la sonda de temperatura con diodo (hay un tema de fogonazo que habla sobre ello) pero lo encaro cosmos en el ultimo mensaje.

No se si se les ocurrio o no, si lo probaron o no... pero que efectos tendria el poner grasa termica entre la resistencia y el termistor?. Si tenemos suerte mejoraría la transferencia térmica un poco haciéndolo todavía mejor de lo que ustedes han aportado.

Es solo una idea, espero que sirva para algo.

Saludos! y mucha suerte con este proyecto que de verdad es interesante


----------



## COSMOS2K (Jul 2, 2012)

Hola NarXeh:

El tema de los diodos que yo comento no funciona por temperatura, funcionan rectificando la tensión de RF después de una carga de 50 Ohm, uno de ellos rectifica la componente positiva y el otro la negativa.

También hay algunos bolómetros que tienen como elemento sensor de temperatura un simple diodo, pero tienen poco rango dinámico por lo que quedan descartados si quieres medir potencias de -50 dB más o menos, suelen ser caros y no son difíciles de encontrar, por supuesto son diodos Schottky de marca HP en los que se aseguran potencias del orden de -55 dB y unos 18 GHz con una curva de respuesta muy recta por lo que son ideales para este menester.

Respecto a los de termistor hay que hablar mucho sobre ello y a veces utilizar complicados circuitos para tener una rápida respuesta en las medidas, ya que comparados con los de diodo son muy lentos es por ello que a veces vemos el esquema de estas unidades (el ejemplo del HP432) que utiliza termistores muy diminutos como elemento sensor, y otros exactamente iguales como elementos de compensación de temperatura, realmente HP ha hecho un medidor bastante bueno en cuanto a materiales, robustez y acabado final y por supuesto calificarlo de "sempiterno" ya que es a día de hoy un gran medidor, pero solo mide desde -30 dB lo cual a veces es muy poco para ciertas cosas, como osciladores y cosas similares, además su respuesta está bastante bien.

Para ello HP ha diseñado este medidor de una manera muy especial, consiguiendo una respuesta muy rápida, os preguntareis como lo han conseguido. Pues la explicación es así mas o menos:
Los termistores de medida se caldean haciendo pasar una corriente a través de ellos, en principio tienen una resistencia de unos 1500 Ohm más o menos, pero con el caldeo bajan a unos 200 Ohm, por ello el rango dinámico se ha visto reducido ya que no se parte de la temperatura ambiente, pero con ello conseguimos que los termistores se vuelvan a su estado de reposo (200 Ohm) mucho mas rápido ya que es mas fácil enfriar los mismos cuando se deja de inyectarles la señal a medir, de esta manera solo es necesario medir la respuesta del circuito generador de corriente, ya que al sobrecalentarlos con la señal a medir el circuito de caldeo deja de inyectarles la corriente necesaria para tener los 200 Ohm por lo que también baja su tensión, siendo esta proporcional al la señal inyectada, simplemente es como un termostato de respuesta directa y continua y la señal que se mide es precisamente la diferencia que hay entre la energía necesaria para el caldeo y la necesaria para estabilizar la temperatura teniendo una fuente extra en este caso la energía calorífica que produce la RF a medir. Espero que haberme explicado bien.

En cuanto a fabricarse un sonda bolométrica de estas características a nivel aficionado es más que complicado ya que hay que calcular las masas a caldear de manera muy sutil pues como ejemplo si ponemos un resistor como carga ficticia de 50 Ohm ya tenemos una masa que calentar, que además le va a costar trabajo enfriarse y lo va a hacer de manera bastante lenta, si además le ponemos en contacto un termistor que mida estos cambios de temperatura en intimo contacto con la primera ya tenemos más masa aun que tiene que enfriarse para que la aguja vuelva a su "0" normal, pero veremos que le cuesta más cuanto más cerca esta del "0" además de que al estar en intimo contacto las 2 resistencias producirán capacidades parasitas a ciertas frecuencias, por lo que hay que estudiar que el elemento calefactor y el de medida no se interfieran a nivel térmico ni a nivel de desacoplamientos en RF.

Si se utiliza un elemento semiconductor como el diodo veremos que la respuesta cambia ya que los diodos suelen tener una masa superior a las resistencias SMD 0806 o quizás más pequeñas por lo que si a eso añadimos su escaso rango de medida queda en peor lugar que los termistores.

Si a la resistencia de carga le pones en contacto un termistor, diodo o sea el elemento que sea y además le ponemos grasa térmica estaremos aumentando la masa a calentar, por lo que tardara más aun en enfriarse haciendo muy difícil las lecturas pues para retornar al cero necesitara más tiempo a medida que la masa a calentar aumenta por las causas que sean.

Estoy estudiando un sistema que aun está en pañales, a mí se me antoja bastante rápido y preciso con rangos dinámicos bastante grandes, quizás tanto o más que el sistema de diodos schottky, con resultados similares, pero eso lo dejare para próximas intervenciones.

Saludos, COSMOS.


----------



## NarXEh (Jul 3, 2012)

Buenas!

Muchas gracias por la explicación *COSMOS2K*. Es raro hoy en dia que alguien se tome tanto tiempo en contestar dudas con el lujo de detalles.

Desgraciadamente estamos lejos de encontrar la solución pero no te preocupes, ya la encontraremos 

saludos y gracias!


----------

